# Free Trial Supporting Memberships!



## Lisa

Free Trial Memberships On MartialTalk!

As part of MartialTalks continue effort to thank its membership for their contributions in making us a premier Martial Arts forum we will be awarding Free Trial Supporting Memberships to people that have demonstrated an ability to support Martial Talk's friendly discussion atmosphere. 

The winners have been selected by the Admins, Mods and Mentors of Martial Talk for their great effort in contributing both well versed responses to, and the starting of topics of discussion in the forums.

The free One Month Trial Supporting Memberships allow access to our Premium club forum and the arcade, increased avatar size, ability to post polls and attachements, larger PM box, and also create a custom title and public photo gallery.

So, this month, congratulations goes out to:



Kacey
TKD Girl
Shirtripper
Bigshadow
IcemanSK

for their continuing contributions to make Martial Talk the best Martial Arts forum there is!


artyon:artyon:​


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Congrats, you guys.  You certainly deserve it.


----------



## Shirt Ripper

Thanks a lot.  Seems pretty cool...photo gallery and all.

:asian:


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Yay for ShirtRipper, my favorite Kung-Pow reference!


----------



## bluemtn

I've already started enjoying the premium club forum.  Thanks for the congrats!


----------



## Shirt Ripper

OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> Yay for ShirtRipper, my favorite Kung-Pow reference!


 
I also considered Betty...but I doubt most would have picked up on it...you know...

"Swinging the chain, swinging the chain."


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Shirt Ripper said:
			
		

> I also considered Betty...but I doubt most would have picked up on it...you know...
> 
> "Swinging the chain, swinging the chain."


 
Let me know...if you see...a...Radio Shcak


----------



## green meanie

Congrats!


----------



## terryl965

Way top go everybody just so you know you have to buy the beer for us Mods. first I'm waiting.
terry


----------



## MJS

Congrats!!!:ultracool 

Mike


----------



## Jade Tigress

Congrats to this months winners of the Trial Supporting Membership. Your contributions are appreciated. :asian:


----------



## Kacey

Thanks to everyone who was involved in choosing us - I appreciate the compliment, and it looks like the others so chosen do as well.


----------



## theletch1

Congrats to all the winners this month.  I've been a supporting member since Bob started having them on the board and it's certainly worth the additional features.  Great to have you folks on with us.


----------



## Bigshadow

This is quite a surprise!  Thank you MT! 

:asian:


----------



## Flatlander

You're welcome. :asian:


----------



## Carol

Oh right, now you tell me.  Y'all knew just when I was whipping out my credit card too, didn't you?  

Sheesh, I KNEW that webcam would get me in trouble.  Now the whole freaking world is clued in to what I'm doing.  I really need to shut the darn thing off.

Just kidding!!!!!     

Congrats, everyone!!     And see ya in the lounge


----------



## Cujo

Congrats!
Pax
Cujo


----------



## Lisa

Just a quick and friendly reminder.  

We will be naming new winners of the free trial supporting members next week.  The trial for April's winners will expire at the end of this month.  I hope you enjoyed the extra's it gave you, if you wish to continue, please contact Bob regarding a full supporting membership or click on my sig line.

Thanks!


----------



## Kacey

Lisa said:
			
		

> Just a quick and friendly reminder.
> 
> We will be naming new winners of the free trial supporting members next week.  The trial for April's winners will expire at the end of this month.  I hope you enjoyed the extra's it gave you, if you wish to continue, please contact Bob regarding a full supporting membership or click on my sig line.
> 
> Thanks!



I already did!  Thanks again.:asian:


----------



## bluemtn

Thanks for reminding us about the expiration date!  I just did my thing to become a supporting member, as well!


----------



## KenpoTess

Congrats all~!  Can't wait to see who's going to be chosen for the next month~!

And thank you for those that chose the Full Supporting Membership~!!

~Tess


----------



## Henderson

Free Trail Supporting Memberships?

*clears throat in an attempt to call attention to himself*


----------



## Lisa

Everyone please congratulate the following winners of the Free Trial Supporting Memberships for the month of May!

Henderson
tkd_jen
green meanie
FearlessFreep
mrhnau
XueSheng

Thanks to all of you for being such fantastic active members of MT!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Congrats all you guys


----------



## Henderson

Henderson said:
			
		

> Free Trail Supporting Memberships?
> 
> *clears throat in an attempt to call attention to himself*


 
Sheesh!  I was only joking.  Thank you anyway!!! :asian:


----------



## Lisa

Henderson said:
			
		

> Sheesh!  I was only joking.  Thank you anyway!!! :asian:



LOL, you had our attention WAAAYY before that post! :asian:  

Thanks for being such a great member.


----------



## Henderson

Lisa said:
			
		

> LOL, you had our attention WAAAYY before that post! :asian:
> 
> Thanks for being such a great member.


 
Awww, shucks.  Now you've gone and made me blush.


----------



## bignick

Good job to all.


----------



## green meanie

Thanks to anyone and everyone who had a hand in this. It's deeply appreciated. :asian:


----------



## Flatlander

Enjoy the perks! :wavey:


----------



## bluemtn

Congratulations!  I know the new guys will enjoy it as much as I have!


----------



## Kacey

Congratulations to all - it was a great experience for me - I ended up becoming a supporting member!artyon:


----------



## Jade Tigress

Lisa said:
			
		

> Everyone please congratulate the following winners of the Free Trial Supporting Memberships for the month of May!
> 
> Henderson
> tkd_jen
> green meanie
> FearlessFreep
> mrhnau
> XueSheng
> 
> Thanks to all of you for being such fantastic active members of MT!



Thanks to you all and congrats on being selected. :asian:


----------



## tkd_jen

Wow, what an honor!! And what great company!! Thank you soo much and congrats to the others!!


----------



## MJS

Congrats to everyone!! Keep up the great job!

Mike


----------



## mrhnau

Thanks guys  most appreciative...

MrH


----------



## AceHBK

Congrats you guys!!


----------



## terryl965

Yes differently congrats.
Terry


----------



## KenpoTess

terryl965 said:
			
		

> Yes differently congrats.
> Terry




And I concur with a Definitely Congrats


----------



## shesulsa

Congratulations!


----------



## bluemtn

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> And I concur with a Definitely Congrats


 
Again, I was beginning to wonder if I was missing something...  I thought someone typed something odd for a congrats, and I missed it somehow.  Seriously-  I'm not being rude.


----------



## Lisa

Just a quick reminder to all those who won the Free Trial Supporting Memberships for May.  They will expire at the end of the month.  So to continue the wonderful extras you are enjoying please remember to sign up for a Full Supporting Membership before that happens! 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## green meanie

Lisa said:
			
		

> Just a quick reminder to all those who won the Free Trial Supporting Memberships for May. They will expire at the end of the month. So to continue the wonderful extras you are enjoying please remember to sign up for a Full Supporting Membership before that happens!
> 
> Thanks everyone!


 
Done. :asian:


----------



## tkd_jen

Yep, me too Green Meanie!!


----------



## Lisa

*AWESOME!*

*Thank you both!*


artyon:​


----------



## Lisa

Join me in congratulating the following MT members that are June's winners for the Free Trial Supporting Membership:

Brother John
  bydand
Jenna
Last Fearner
mantis 

This will be our last month for free trials supporting members for the year.  Thank you everyone for being such great members!!!


----------



## mantis

Lisa said:
			
		

> Join me in congratulating the following MT members that are June's winners for the Free Trial Supporting Membership:
> 
> Brother John
> bydand
> Jenna
> Last Fearner
> mantis
> 
> This will be our last month for free trials supporting members for the year. Thank you everyone for being such great members!!!


hey wait
this is my name!!!
haha
this is the first time i win something in my life probably
haha... so... when am i gonna receive the check? jk


----------



## Lisa

mantis said:
			
		

> hey wait
> this is my name!!!
> haha
> this is the first time i win something in my life probably
> haha... so... *when am i gonna receive the check?* jk



the check is in the mail...yeah...that's the ticket


----------



## Last Fearner

Thank you very much! I am honored. :asian: 

Kamsahamnida.
CM D. J. Eisenhart
_____________________________________________________________
Last Fearner


----------



## terryl965

Everybody on that list deserve everything they can get and by the way you guys need to sit up the round, come on Last Fearner.
Terry


----------



## Kacey

Congratulations to all!  artyon:


----------



## Henderson

Congrats to all.


----------



## green meanie

Congrats!


----------



## tkd_jen

Good job everyone, some awesome contributers on that list. Enjoy your membership, I did and became a supporting member.


----------



## shesulsa

Congrats to all!  You guys rock!


----------



## MJS

Congrats to the latest members to receive this!!artyon: artyon: 

Mike


----------



## bydand

I am stunned, really.  Never thought I would be included with the people that had this before me, or with the great bunch this time around.  THANKS!!


----------



## Last Fearner

terryl965 said:
			
		

> ...by the way you guys need to sit up the round, come on Last Fearner.
> Terry


 
You mean I have to buy you a round of drinks??

I hope eveyone likes Pepsi ! :drinkbeer 

Last Fearner


----------



## KenpoTess

Congrats All ~!!

~Tess


----------



## bluemtn

*Congratulations, you guys/ gals!*  What do you mean by, "I never thought I'd be included?"  This is a great bunch of people that has been selected!!!


----------



## Henderson

Lisa said:
			
		

> Just a quick reminder to all those who won the Free Trial Supporting Memberships for May. They will expire at the end of the month. So to continue the wonderful extras you are enjoying please remember to sign up for a Full Supporting Membership before that happens!
> 
> Thanks everyone!


 
Done.  Wow!  Check out my fancy red banner!


----------



## MJS

AWESOME!! Another new SM!!!!artyon:


----------



## Lisa

That is fantastic Frank! 
artyon:


----------



## green meanie

That's the spirit!


----------



## AceHBK

Congrats to all the winners, you all definately deserved it.


----------



## shesulsa

We've decided to give another round of our 30-day Free Trial Membership.  Please join me in congratulation the following members:

_*Dale Seago
Kenpojujitsu3
Matt.m
Ybot
zDom

:ultracool
*_


----------



## Bigshadow

shesulsa said:


> We've decided to give another round of our 30-day Free Trial Membership.  Please join me in congratulation the following members:
> 
> _*Dale Seago
> Kenpojujitsu3
> Matt.m
> Ybot
> zDom
> 
> :ultracool
> *_



Congrats everyone!


----------



## Carol

artyon: artyon:

Congratulations everyone!


----------



## bydand

Congratulations everyone.  I really enjoyed mine.


----------



## matt.m

Sweet, Thank you.


----------



## Lisa

Congrats to all. Hope you enjoy your new perks!


----------



## Kacey

shesulsa said:


> _*Dale Seago
> Kenpojujitsu3
> Matt.m
> Ybot
> zDom
> 
> :ultracool
> *_



WOOHOO!  Congratulations!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Congratulations and enjoy!


----------



## Drac

_*Dale Seago*_
_*Kenpojujitsu3*_
_*Matt.m*_
_*Ybot*_
_*zDom*_

CONGRADULATIONS ALL


----------



## bluemtn

shesulsa said:


> We've decided to give another round of our 30-day Free Trial Membership. Please join me in congratulation the following members:
> 
> _*Dale Seago*_
> _*Kenpojujitsu3*_
> _*Matt.m*_
> _*Ybot*_
> _*zDom*_
> 
> _*:ultracool*_


 

*CONGRATULATIONS, EVERYONE!  artyon: artyon: *


----------



## zDom

Thanks much!


----------



## BrandiJo

grats guys


----------



## MJS

shesulsa said:


> We've decided to give another round of our 30-day Free Trial Membership. Please join me in congratulation the following members:
> 
> _*Dale Seago*_
> _*Kenpojujitsu3*_
> _*Matt.m*_
> _*Ybot*_
> _*zDom*_
> 
> _*:ultracool*_


 
Congrats everyone!!:ultracool :ultracool 

Mike


----------



## Jade Tigress

Congratulations! Have fun with the new stuff!


----------

